# New Horizon Development | Coming Q1 2020



## Felixgamingx1

Dear friends, here's a glimpse of what's coming in this 2020 DTRPG exclusive. Fans, will experience immediate nostalgia. Newcomers, are encouraged to catch up with the K&L collection before then. https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/253707/ That's also the best way to support the development of *NH*, as it grants the creator better resources to work with, while avoiding delays. This thread will be updated periodically, for now, enjoy this brief video and I'll get back here tomorrow to start the new talking points.

[video=youtube_share;tOTHcD0lFi8]https://youtu.be/tOTHcD0lFi8[/video]​
Fellow members, I welcome and thank you for checking the *New Horizon* development thread.
Pardon the inconvenience of a couple of flies, as a startup, for the last year or so I got a real taste of the tabletop rpg industry.
*
The Goal*
Providing you with an unique game system and vibrant world that constantly grows, keeping it affordable, self sustained by your purchase and support. Creating New Horizon's predecessor wasn't easy and the amount of time and dedication put into it where key factors in making my game different than your average tabletop rpg. With NH, development will move a bit quicker thanks to the, Ludens rule system, I've already put into place. The game will received a fair amount of additions to the rules, for complexity and more customizable actions. The system emphasizes the importance of your custom actor, everyone has a background, a story, a bloodline.

Both players and enemies will benefit from tighter *selective targeting* options. Instead of just aiming for major body locations such as, ribs, legs, and head. You'll now be able to sever limbs, ears and fingers which will have a noticeable impact on stats. Your battle-wounds could potentially become infected, if untreated, leading your character to further impairments or death.

That's when the new family tree system will kick into place, your character could retire, or even live on through his children. _detailed information won't be placed here, that protects my core system mechanics from being stolen or adapted by someone else._

*Storyline*
New Horizon will feature an unique storyline, a new arc. With the implementations done to the Ludens Game System (LGS2), you'll be able to join the realm of Knights & Legends easily without the need of knowing the previous arc. You'll encounter all past and new lore within *NH*, a brief recap in some of the past events, new races, enemies, a redesigned spell system, implemented combat, family tree, better armory, a new campaign, and more, all within the core book!    

*Your Feedback*
Many of the new features were done thanks to valuable feedback from customers, If you're a returning customer, please know I appreciate your support.

*Formats*
The game will be available to you in both digital and print formats.
_Pricing won't be discussed here until it's released._ 

*Playtesting*
Would you like to playtest *NH*?
Playtesting will begin in July and run through September. 
Send a PM with info of other games you've playtested and why NH interests you. _This period will be similar to a closed beta with a watermarked PDF. You'll only receive a portion of the book, with base mechanics and a brief story to tryout, must return your feedback no later than end of September._


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Cover Design Is In!*

The commitment to quality has already started. Stay tuned for New Horizon! Q1 2020 | I'm striving to deliver the best tabletop RPG you've ever played. Thank you for your continuous support, this wouldn't have been possible without each one of you!


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Breaking down the character sheet Part 1*

This weekend I'll be going over the process of building a custom actor, the equivalent to a playable character, or PC. Basically, these are the first steps, to build each player's CA. Perhaps by then, I'll also get into how the family tree system will work.

In the book there's a comprehensive tutorial which will walk you through this process. 






Following down the left column, past the self explanatory basic CA info, comes the class and occupation blanks.*

Classes:* Paladin, Warrior, Samurai, Shinobi, Mage, Templar, Shaman, Dark Knight, Warlock, Hunter, Ranger, Marksman.

*Lv.1 classes:* Warrior, Shaman, Hunter.
*Lv.2 classes:* Templar, Samurai, Mage, Ranger.
*Lv.3 classes:* Paladin, Warlock, Shinobi, Dark Knight, Marksman.

_Players won't be forced to upgrade to any class, but by doing so, they won't be able to enjoy exclusive benefits the classes grant them.
_
*The level system offers stat increases of its own. More about how the level system will work remains to be seen at this moment.
*
*Occupation & w/ K$
*Everyone needs a job, since the very beginning of our existence. W/ K$, stands for weekly Kescs, the game's currency.

*Jobs:* Wench, Bartender, Farmer, Blacksmith, Tailor, Carpenter, Mason, Watch, Tailor, Councilman.

*Lv.1 jobs:* Wench, Bartender, Farmer.
*Lv.2 jobs:* Carpenter, Mason, Watch.
*Lv.3 jobs:* Blacksmith, Tailor, Councilman.

Jobs are a important part of the LGS2 system, why? While you step away, your character will be performing their regular duties, which will grant you some $K when you come back to the table. But also giving your CA, particular benefits that can be exploited during certain scenarios. You can do whatever you want with the earning. finetuning and weekly rates, are currently being elaborated.

_Players won't be forced to upgrade to any job, but by doing so, they won't be able to enjoy exclusive benefits the jobs grant them.
_
*Weapons & Armor
*There will be a variety of weapons and armor, each with its own stats.



    The type of armor you wear, will influence your sneaking success rate. 
    A Custom Actor, with a sword and shield equipped, will be able to take advantage of the new parry & counter maneuver. 

*Buffs & Ailments
*They are basic stat mods that can last for a short period of time, or long term. Could be triggered by a spell, wound, disease, etc...

*The Base Stats
*Every new character will start with their base stats locked at 5. Classes will provide attribute points that can then be allotted to the specific stat of your choice.

Levels will also provide general stats increase. Although I'm still debating if the HP should be influenced by levels or not.

_Will continue sometime later this week, until then..._


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Development update!*

Here's the follow-up for this week of development,

I've done some edits to the occupations system, making it more unisex, new jobs were added while the wench, which was mainly a female job, was substituted by a better job title. That way there aren't limitations to what kind of profession a character, or CA, could have.


This week I took care of the Occupations, Classes, and Skills & Spells systems.






As you can see, the skills & spells will run mainly on a d20 system, while I plan to keep other dice for other exclusive actions.

Right now there's a concern that the game will be intimidating to newcomers, due to the various new rules that keep getting added daily.

Sense New Horizon will be an all-in-one core book, all the rules will be contained within, that includes the campaign setting, and things like, bestiary, how to craft your own adventures, task resolution, etc... 


_I'm taking the uncommon approach of using bigger fonts due to eye strain and constant zooming. The contrast also goes easy on the eyes, opposed to a black on white background. Bluelight exposure, was already confirmed to be a health hazard, and that choice was made to help you and me make the most out of our eyes. _


Before I forget, these aren't the only actions players will have in combat. There will be other alternatives such as, parry & counter, evade, sneak attack, and others that were mentioned, and some that weren't.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Reminder: Playtesting starts soon!*

I'll be making some significant progress with the New Horizon core book  during the holiday weekend. All is on schedule for playtesting to start  around mid-July. If you'd like to test the game, just send me a PM.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*The game's index page is here. (content subject to change)*

Hope everyone had a great holiday weekend! I'm pretty much done with the rules portion of the book, and have a small list of playtesters willing to try the game out. Just like its predecessor, gathering the audience's feedback is a priority.   




​


----------



## Felixgamingx1

And here comes one of my favorite parts of the book! Subscribe for publisher updates, at DTRPG, for an exclusive 10% off coupon when New Horizon is released.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*A game where the GM gets to kill the player. Unless, the player uses strategy to win.*

Available Soon...


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*The Latest!*


----------



## Felixgamingx1

Hello folks, back again with some new content to show you. To those who are just getting to learn about me, I'm a trpg game designer moving forward with my second game.

My projects were all self sustained by supporting members of the community, and the more they purchased my books, the more resources I acquired to keep on writing! And so, New Horizon came to be. 

Today I'd like to show you a timeline of events from its predecessor. Events, players experienced through the original campaign trilogy, and Revelation V. You won't be required to play through classic K&L to understand and enjoy New Horizon, and spoilers were kept to a minimum just in case you decide to play from the very beginning. Check it out!











After reading through the prologue, watch the video for New Horizon again. Things will begin to clear up a bit. As a game designer, I like to advance parts of a story before you actually get to it, later hitting you with the element of surprise, and a grand finale. It's all part of me loving my work, and appreciating you as customer. 

[video=youtube_share;tOTHcD0lFi8]https://youtu.be/tOTHcD0lFi8[/video]​


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Important Announcement Regarding The Playtest Stage.*

New Horizon's playtest sample was just sent out to a few completely unrelated individuals, ranging from fans, to K&L first timers. Their feedback is crucial to help with quality control. Thank you to those who opted-in to participate in the playtest stage!


----------



## Felixgamingx1

Unlike it's predecessor, the campaign featured in the core book will have nothing that will hold you back from doing whatever you want to do. 



[Spontaneous Events] mean you're free to do whatever. 


Suggestions may be given by the GM or in this case, the adventure teller, giving you leads of what you could (not should) do next. However, there's no obligation of selecting such, as you're free to improvise other tactics at will. (Checks performed depending on the action)

The idea is to keep the seamless interaction between story and combat. As it was first introduced by classic K&L. Also, expect a lot of gore in this book, parents be advised.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Taking this opportunity to share some of the feedback received by platesters.*

Playtesters, are already coming forward with their feedback and suggestions. Please note, all testers who left feedback so far, have opted-in to have their names listed in the game's credits. These are active members of many tabletop RPG communities across our social media.

_*"New Horizon is a large improvement over Knights and Legends. The author has put a lot of work into revising and modifying his system, and it shows. This has the potential to be a big hit."   *_
*
"The design is a nice hybrid of old-school and modern."*

*"Lineage and professions added some extra flair to the characters."* 
*
"Adding a playable campaign to the core rules book is a very nice touch. "*​
These are unchanged quotations from the feedback survey associated with the game's test version.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

Last night I started working in a scenario where travel by sea is needed. However, by the time you reach this point in the campaign there's a possibility you'll have already spent most of your money. GMs could use this point to create quests, or even have players use their brain to coordinate a way around it. Depending on the group this scenario could drastically vary from one to another. There's also real world physics coming into play during various settings. Below is a brief description of the world physics including, gravity, its moon, and other important facts. This will help calculate travel distances similar to real life.
*
Land area: 124.3 million km²
Distance from Sun: 155.2 million km
Moon: Xanadu, 1/4 size of Ezora
Mass: 5.497 × 10^22 kg
Radius: 5,868 km*

If you compare it to Earth, there's a slight variation in mass. Its moon will also play a big role in the adventure.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*The amount of thought being put into every single detail.*

Below, is another glimpse of the many ways players will be able to directly confront, avoid, or even ambush a foe. Goblins smell humans within a 60ft radius, so any human in the party can either stay away, or risk having the party's ambush botched. The bestiary portion of the book, offers all the stats and relevant info about the enemies you'll encounter. 

The book offers a half page and full page world map. But if you want, you can get a enlarged version of the world map *here*. Many new locations will be added to the world during the campaign, and you might want a print to write them down.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Inclusion, divercity, and wit. The world won't be so easy on you.*

Below is another example of how the book still offers a solo friendly campaign, even though the ideal amount of players will range from 2 to 5, larger parties are discouraged but not impossible to work with. The perfect setting would include a GM, and a party of 4 to 5. Lone wolves discouraged, if you choose that path you're better off soloing.

The page below depicts how the party will run across many obstacles that will involve further thinking. There's no "right" way of doing things, outcomes will vary. The book will give you coordinates to follow, but players are always free to create havok in every page. With so many spontaneous event calls, it's unlikely anyone will feel railroaded.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Introducing A New Way To Get Around!                 *

Here's the latest in development. Now That I'm working on the campaign setting for the New Horizon core book, I had the idea of expanding the playable character's inventory without the need of having to go back to a city or place in order to withdraw stored items, etc... Originally, each playable character was able to store up to 3 different items, in stacks of 3. With the acquisition of a horse or mare, you'll be able to use it not only as means of transport, but also use its saddle as a form of mobile storage. Right now, I'm still debating whether or not to implement mounted combat for players. The horse's focus lies in transportation, and storage for the time being.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Meet Magdalena The Faithful, From A Chapter 2 Passage.                 *


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Let's Talk About The Development Process Behind New Horizon                 *

Hello everyone, now that I have a better idea about the development time involved with this major Indie release, that is New Horizon. I'm ready to share a couple of things publicly. So I'll be clarifying some of the previously asked questions and so on.

Raw completion rate: 68% (before any edits)
Total artwork featured in the final product: 79~85
Artists Involved: 6
Playtesters: 7
Writer: Myself
Total amount of pages: 200~220
Work Pace: 10~15 pages weekly
Days of the week: Tues thru Sat
Hours Daily: 2~4

As you can see the game is being worked on, on a daily basis. I avoid spending too much time away from the project, to not fall off the mood and the setting. Interesting thing happening throughout the campaign writhing process is, the story is being continued daily without major future events being written down. Unlike it's predecessor that had a pre-planned path. New Horizon varies on a daily basis, and that is helping keep the story fresh and engaging. Although, I'll store ideas on the back of my mind, there's no guarantees that what I have planned will fit in with the current story. You'll experience many emotions while playing through the campaign. There's a whole lot of suspense going on, there's nasty, and there's gory. You won't be railroaded into a direct path, there's a lot of room for improvisation and customization. You can even take up random quests such as helping a husband find out if his wife is a harlot or not, which by the way, was a lot of fun writing, and I had a good laugh out of it. Not to mention, there's several outcomes to this one specific quest. And it may even generate some controversy when players actually get to play this particular quest.

*What's next!?*
After the raw version of the book is complete, comes my personal editing, which consists of at least 60+ edits. Ranging from typos, to punctuation, and another spell check, page by page. I know some may jump the trigger to point out "grammar" and punctuation issues during previews. The important thing is, I'm keeping track of everything and the final product will be edited by me, proofread by others, and immaculate to you.

Playtesters are being a huge help when it comes to pointing out certain concerns, that is only achieved when testing the game outside of my circle. The game is being put through a lot of different perspectives in order to become that perfect TRPG. And of course, there will be those who still won't be satisfied, but I guarantee that will be a tiny minority, and the bottom line is, you can't please everyone.

*When can you expect New Horizon?*
There's no official release date at this moment, the game will be a dtrpg exclusive, like my previous titles.
If production continues at a smooth rhythm, you could expect to own this book as early as November 2019.
What you shouldn't expect are sales. Unlike my previous books, New Horizon was a rather costly project, and there won't be any sales for it in the near future.

*What's my pitch? Or why should you buy my book?*
There will be an ample preview of the material, that will be provided in the sales page. (Mechanics won't be shown in the preview.)
If you like what you see, then buy it! If you don't like what you see, consider that perhaps it's not for you.
As previously shown in this thread, I'm all about honesty and transparency.

I thank all previous buyers for your support! This game was funded by you, and I strive to give you the best.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Sidney Harold Müller, one of the key NPCs you'll meet in New Horizon's Core Book.                 

I honestly never had so much fun making a game. New Horizon, surpasses anything I've made by tenfold. Expect a whole year of game sessions to go through the contents of this book! There's so much to learn, so many things to do. I'll be posting more later this week. Until then...*


----------



## Felixgamingx1

Now that I'm working on chapter 3 of the campaign featured in the core book, I figured I would make this chapter as versatile as I could. By the time you reach this point in the campaign, your hero will likely be almost maxed out and likely in the quest to obtain the top classes and abilities. Chapter 3 can be played in any order, this is where you really get to go and explore the world to its fullest. You aren't bound by one main event that keeps you within a certain continent. Even though the previous two chapters don't prohibit players from going exploring the world in its entirety, but the odds you'll get your character killed are about 150% higher. Chapter 3, will push players to the limit with random quests you may partake to fight the toughest foes in the world. All with its own rewards!

Here is an example of the first quest you'll find in chapter 3. This could be your 10th, or 30th if you wish so. Quest #001, is a follow up of a very special event you witness while sailing the Arcadian sea in chapter 1. Meet the Spitzfraun race. An outer worldly alien race inspired by the show Ancient Aliens. _Laugh Now_

The Spitzfraun name comes from the combination of the German words, Spitz and Frau. Or pointy, Mrs. the letter N, was then added so it would create a name you can't find anywhere else but in the world of Ezora. The Spitzfraun is an all female NPC race from the world's moon, Xanadu. Hence the name Xanadulian Spitzfraun. _Laugh Harder_

What they're doing in Ezora still a mystery!







Let's say one of these aliens KOs your hero. The three turn rule goes by, and your character is permanently dead. What now? All your hard work gone!? Yes, kind of. But before you rage quit, you should have known better to keep some restorative items or spells in stock. It's not the GMs fault your PC died. New Horizon is designed to give players the ultimate challenge. This isn't a walk in the park, enemies are unmerciful. Thanks to the family tree system, you'll get another chance to continue. Not as your character, but as his or hers offspring (aka child). The little bastard, will pass through a genome filtering process which will add and subtract some key stats from his mommy and daddy. You'll begin anew from level 1, but stronger. By the time the kid reaches top level, he or she will be stronger than their parents were! And so on, and on...

You can start your family tree as early as chapter 1, or as late as chapter 3. This will keep players from having an emotional breakdown when their heroes get crushed in the game. Remember to pick your foes wisely, the game is designed to be unforgiving...


----------



## Felixgamingx1

Due to the high amount of controversial content you may find in the NH core book, I've gone ahead and drafted a label to paste in the sales page in November.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

During chapter 3, there's a secondary objective in a quest. These "objectives" are completely optional. I thought about building a small tournament system for 1-on-1 battles. It's a good way to earn rewards at any time, while practicing through all of the combat mechanics available in the game. Players could even face teammates in the last few rounds of the tournament, this should make things very interesting for some. Once more, most of the events featured in chapter three can be played parallel to the previous chapters in the book.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

I've spent this week working on Quest #002 | Chapter 3, of the New Horizon: all-in-one core book.
By now you've already seen the game is mostly based around knights and mythological beasts. But that's not all the game has to offer, during the campaign you'll experience a lot more than just aimless combat. There's many things you can do, including NPC interactions with all sorts of outcome.

Today I bring you one page of Quest #002. If you got to this point in the quest, it was because you chose to keep going. There's no such thing as making you do it. The game gives you many liberties. Ludens 2.0, is a complete system overhaul from the original K&L, and to be honest it's hardly backwards compatible. Some may see NH as 3e, others could see it as a reboot. It won't be up to me to say what it is, you must experience it yourself.

The quest is set in Kenjiwah, a spinoff of Japan and China combined. (Mostly Japan)
You travel there on vacation, to enjoy the coast in this tropical paradise. Kenjiwah residents have a very strong code of honor, more than any other nation in Ezora. You're offered the option to participate in a tournament about to take place, you don't have to. You meet some flirtatious asian style girls there, they are happy to see so many foreigners in their country, you could also get massage therapy that will temporarily boost spirit. But there's some drama! A wealthy Kenji lord, Oroshi Nobunaga, is set to marry 4 virgins by the names of Fukimi, Saori, Naomi, and Fook-Yu.

Their families gifted them in exchange of status. The ladies aren't happy about it, and two consider committing harakiri. Whether you choose to help them out or not is entirely up to you. But if you choose such path, then you must crash the wedding ceremony and challenge Nobunaga for a duel. By defeating him, you get to keep his katana, a rarity forged by the renown blacksmith Krem O'hul. The quest doesn't end there, the ladies can't go back to their families! Will you help them escape the island? Could love blossom from this tragic oriental based parody drama? They feel like they owe you their lives, and are willing to cook and clean for the party. However, you know you can't bring them along with you in your dangerous journeys. If you tie the knot, you could buy a home and even bear children (your successor), although that will cost you up to 1/2 of your weekly earnings.

As you can see, the game will bring you a lot of suspense, drama, gore, and much more. There's more to New Horizon than just "Knights & Legends" and you'll enjoy it.

The page below still has to go through editing, and it's just a preview. 






Edit: I've replaced the image with a newer version featuring a sharper edit to the katana artwork.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Reminder*
Current subscribers will receive a 10% off launch special on Nov 1st. 
You can go to my publisher page and check the subscribe for updates box on the left.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

Chapter 3 | Quest #003

The first part of the quest, sets focus in summoning players to Elmora. There, they'll unveil the secret behind the ancient obelisk. The abyssal world, will open up infinite possibilities to those who take advantage of the adventure building system featured in the book. You're no longer bound to just one world!






A plan for a free OGL-style license is being drafted. You could build and sell your own adventures if it becomes concrete.

However, "checks" will be put into place at the game's official website, once it's redesigned. This will help validate products done in good faith. 
Protecting buyers from abuse, and avoiding past events, where few people tried to use my IP without permission.

Expect to hear more about the licensing process in the near future! The full steps will be included in the book. After all, you can't write an adventure without owning a legal copy of the core book. That would mean you'd have to enter your purchase receipt number along with your licensing inquiry. That doesn't apply for classic K&L! It has its own paid non-exclusive licensing in place, and it will remain that way.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

Hope everyone have a great week! You're invited to check out New Horizon's redesigned website. NEW HORIZON  BY FELIX, J. – A DARK FANTASY TABLETOP ROLEPLAYING GAME | POWERED BY LUDENS 2.0


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Let's watch those corners, New Horizon is closer than you think!*
The book is currently undergoing editing and cosmetic adjustments. Can't wait!


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*New Horizon*, brings the excitement back to the table with a newly formatted all-in-one, standalone, tabletop RPG. If you aren't familiar with the Knights & Legends universe, NH is the perfect starting point. You'll be introduced to a freshly redesigned core system, and experience a bloodbath in combat with severed limbs, impairing debilities and illnesses, along with the brand new, parry & counter combat maneuver, which will reduce your foes to cinders.

The new family tree system, like never seen before, takes your character to their roots. You control your destiny. If your character dies, or becomes too old to fight, their offspring could takeover their role. Now you can build an entire bloodline of your favorite characters, and ease the pain.










The game introduces a new level system, redesigned skills, spells, and armory. The new level system enables countless new character customizations to take place. No two heroes will ever look alike! All of this was made possible, thanks to the feedback and support of fans.

The campaign setting, guarantees to keep players hooked until the very end of their journey. Wait, is there an end? Craft your custom adventures anytime you'd like, and keep on going! Slay frightening beasts of dark mythology, including but not limited to, Ghouls, Goblins, Chimeras, Hydras, Griffins, Succubi, and even the almighty Archdragon itself. These are just some of the many exciting and unique new things awaiting in this original dark fantasy adventure.





For licensing inquiries, please visit the game's website.​


----------



## Felixgamingx1

As seen here: NH Early Release Details – NEW HORIZON  BY FELIX, J.

Thank you for your interest in New Horizon! It came to my attention some people out there, were a bit puzzled to see the game release 3 and a 1/2 months early. I don't blame them, let's clarify things up!

Understanding sudden changes of plan in game development: Being an Indie developer has it's advantages, I wrote the 180 page game book all by myself, and all artwork was licensed from independent artists. The deadline was originally set to Q1 2020 which means the game was going to debut at some point in January 2020. However, some factors made me change my mind, and I decided to release the game early. By early, it doesn't mean rushed or unfinished. It means less content than planned.

Everything comes at a cost: In my case, as an Indie developer that's been in the tabletop industry for roughly a year and half. I realized something, it's not about how many pages a game book has, but its content. New Horizon, is a complete experience as it is. The game's current index page is displayed below. Originally the game was going to have 224 pages, with a retail price of $14.99. Keeping in mind those 44 pages would be entirely dedicated to the fourth chapter. But the game already felt very much complete, and the fourth chapter felt like a cheeseburger too many. It leaves you wanting more, but in the good sense of the word.




Supplements are planned to start kicking in around February 2020. Some will be free, and others will cost significantly low prices. New Horizon is a very unique experience, and I'll do my best to keep customers happy with their purchase. The game retails for $9.99, and can be found exclusively at DTRPG. In response to some concerns of not enough content being displayed, I went ahead and addressed the problem by releasing a whole lot of content out there. I can surely understand $10.00 could be a small fortune to some, specially when you have a family and a home to maintain. It was with that thought in mind, I made the decision to cut chapter 4 out and make the book available to the public for significantly less.

It's a win for everyone! As an independent game designer I benefit from certain freedoms other "Pros" don't, and I try to make the most out of it. I thank you for checking out New Horizon, and please keep an eye out for exciting new things in the near future.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

Catch me live with Dan Davenport on Wed, September 11, @ 7:30pm – 9:30pm Central Time (8:30pm EST)
And don't forget to check out *New Horizon*


----------



## Felixgamingx1

Hello everyone, in case you've missed the latest about New Horizon. Check out the early release article that's out now. Also I can't emphasize enough, how important the cooperation of the community was during development of this new dark fantasy title. NH is proof your feedback was heard. Little by little it helped mold this 180 page all-in-core book. Because I believe that's what a serious and responsible developer should do. 
*
It wasn't 48 hrs post launch, and NH was there <3*


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*By now, you must be asking yourself, is NH the right game for you!?*
*What to expect?*
*How does the exclusive rule system work?*

What influences did NH have? You'd be surprised, D&D comes to make very minimum influence when it comes to the game. Aside from the genre it spawned, there's little similarities to the behemoth. Checks are performed in a different way, and it really cuts through a lot of the nonsense while trying to bring you a more straight forward experience, imposing its own system complexities. (Ludens 2.0)

Its predecessor shortcomings, were pretty much eradicated thanks to lgs 2.0 being a complete overhaul. I had to filter through a lot of naughty word to get the system working so smoothly, it is the heart of the game and no matter what anyone says about "systems can't be copyrighted" copying my system is totally illegal. That's why I don't show it off publicly, there is nothing to hide, and everything to protect.

Licensing is free by the way, you can visit the game's website and request one at any time. You'll be checked for credentials, and have full support, including endorsements without paying me a penny. I don't want to be made rich off NH, just make enough to keep developing games. And that's where the problem lies with competitors, everyone wants to be the big kid on the block. And I could careless in that aspect, you see NH catching less hate because it costs $9.99 instead of $1. But what if, I made the game available to you for just $1? 180 pages, all-in-one, a shitload of licensed illustrations that make the setting even more alive. That would be nice! But it's not happening. Why? because my time is valuable. And those who can afford the game, are less likely to act like idiots, so I can really focus on them, instead of those who pay little and like to complain a lot.

You won't need to perform random checks to perform mundane tasks a five year old could do. The game doesn't just pit you against enemies all the time. There's a great deal of exploring and actions you can do that don't involve combat. Persuasion, bribing, vacationing, starting a family, buying a home, professions, weekly earnings, diseases, and so much more. Take part in a great war, instead of just raiding dungeons. Politics play a major role in adjusting tax rates, etc... If you have played the classic K&L, forget it! New Horizon is the naughty word beast, and I mean it. You won't regret it...


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*How did it all begin...*

The interesting thing about Knights & Legends is, the game was designed for a very different purpose. Back in Summer 2014, I was drafting ideas for a wargame, it didn't even have a title, just a medieval setting in mind, as I am clearly a medieval enthusiast! From the old castles to the ancient myths, and from the old tales to the shitholes. The idea of a man wearing armor, and slaying beats always fascinated me. Life is short, and I felt like this was one of my callings. A gifted story teller, I was often told. Why not give it a try? I had nothing to lose from it. 

In 2016, the final game was very impractical and costly, the game itself came in a diorama-like setup in a 18x24 wooden board. After all the stuff was added to it, the damn thing weighted over 30lbs. Just shipping alone would cost a small fortune. $800 to make, with a planned selling value of $1200 + shipping. Limited to US orders only. Something not a lot of people would buy into. Unless you're a collector of sorts. It did look pretty! It still sits at my kitchen counter, until I find a worthy spot for it. I like to sit and appreciate it from time to time. Hardly use it to play these days, trying to conserve it.  

I needed something easier to distribute, that's when a light bulb popped over my head! I was away from the trpg scene for a few years before the TSR days, did some quick research of the market and saw people were still playing trpgs in the US, which was very surprising. Then I came to realize the market had a bit of a rebirth in the last few years, this was the perfect opportunity for me to jump in and catch up on the latest. Before that, I was working on a 3D RPG game that was cancelled due to the team's scheduling conflicts. Few months later the thought came to mind, a trpg is something a can deliver all by myself, while keeping it very cost efficient. Best part, digital!

And so the process of adapting classic K&L into a TRPG begun. I was taking my time, I was in no rush. When I started testing the waters, I saw this wasn't going to be so easy. Oh boy! the hostility a caught on Reddit, would have crushed a lesser man. Bottom line is, you can't be a legit game designer if you don't have your head on your shoulders. The title "Game Designer" is taken so lightly these days, that everyone considers themselves to be one. Try going to RPGG, what a joke! It's crazy! People go to college for this, it's not something to be taken lightly. Game design is no walk in the park, and if you can say you had it easy, them you're likely not a real game designer. Or One in a million perhaps?

In 2018, classic K&L debuted as a DTRPG exclusive. The game was fairly simple and straight forward, It had an unnamed set of rules that was later (2019) named Ludens Game System. The system's goal, was to break apart from the generic D&D clones that over saturate the market today. Nothing against it, just not my thing. As anything you build from scratch, it will likely need more work done to perfect it. Once you try it long enough, you begin noticing certain flaws that were previously invisible to the eye. 

Today, that simple system, became a whole different beast. Ludens 2.0, is New Horizon's exclusive game system, to be used only with New Horizon related products. And to expand its reaches, the game licensing module drastically changed from paid, to free with permission. The Knights & Legends legacy didn't happen overnight. The sooner you get into it, the better. Complexities will only increase from now on. Everyone knows that can be pretty intimidating for newcomers, so join it now. Just do it!


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Being Historically Accurate Was A Must                 *

A great amount of attention was put into details, from beginning to end. One of my favorite things about New Horizon is, the game is loaded with metaphors, which can very well translate into real life circumstances. Believe it or not, the game could actually help shape and mold you into a better person. It puts great emphasis in being historically accurate in many ways. Medieval times, weren't as pleasant as many of us think it used to be. Today we have fat children playing LARP, when in reality a person so out of shape, would have little to no chance of surviving combat. No armor would fit them, and if it did, it would likely weight from 1.5 to 2.0 times more the weight of regular armor, which was already pretty limiting itself. New Horizon, truly makes you feel like you're living in the middle-ages, in a world very similar to our Earth. The game pushes you to explore the outdoors more often than dungeons. I've been to a few dungeons in person. With the latest being, 2 hours south from Lima, Peru. You don't have the space to swing a sword in most of them, the passageways are narrow, and if you're over 6 feet tall you'd get some real neck pain. There are dark places to explore, don't get me wrong. You could descend into tombs and catacombs, caverns, etc... All of that made with hopes of motivating you, to one day really go out there and do some exploring of your own.

And these are just few of the things that make New Horizon so unique and special, compared to other games out there. Let's not forget the new survival system, that was put into place to help make your character truly feel alive. Not eating or drinking, could mean certain death. Below, is also a small example of how the final product turned out to be. If you've been following this thread for a while, then you certainly remember the old bestiary page from draft.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*The Power Of Fandom                 

Before getting started on the latest subject, 
Here's a reminder to catch me live on WED 9/11 7:30pm - 9:30 Central Time (8:30pm EST) @ #RamdomWorlds Chat with the one and only, Dan Davenport. 

Understanding how the world works. What controls the world?*

Middle-Ages = Religion

Old-Modern World = Politics

Today's World = Media

There's a war out for your minds, that's a undeniable fact.
Are you a tool? How often do you ask yourself that?
How often do you allow others to manipulate you into thinking something, without checking the facts?

Think long and hard, do you like or dislike something because others influenced you into doing so?
Do you still have a mind of your own!?

If you want true freedom, just follow the wraith. It's more than just a picture, it's a gateway to knowledge. Knowledge I shall bestow upon you, if you dare to walk with me.




​


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Want to see how the Q&A with Dan went? Check it out folks!                 *
Dan was a great host. 2 hours went by in the blink of an eye. 








						[Q&A] J. Felix (New Horizon)
					

<+Felix> Good evening everyone! Thank you for your interest in New Horizon. Also, a special thanks to Dan for giving me the opportunity of being here today. I’m looking forward to answe…




					gmshoe.wordpress.com


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*A way to express my gratitude                 *

Here's a 10% off coupon: _





						DriveThruRPG.com - Order Contents
					






					www.drivethrurpg.com
				



_ (adds New Horizon to shopping cart)
*It expires September, 15th @ 23:59*


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*These full moons, always naughty word with my head.                 *


----------



## Felixgamingx1

As seen here: A BRIGHT NEW HORIZON – NEW HORIZON  BY FELIX, J.

Today I'm very happy to announce some great news revolving the game, and classic K&L too! Let's begin with the latest happening with *New Horizon*.

On Sep, 15th I went ahead to published the New Horizon Collector's Ed. What does it mean for buyers and where does the title stand? Well, let's start with the pros of each edition.

*Do you get more stuff with the collector's edition?* 
The answer to that is, NO! I believe everyone should have access to the same content of the game regardless if you paid more or less.

The collector's edition is designed for elitists who wish to show their full support. Naturally, you'll benefit from a premium hardcopy of the game. Below is a comparison of both, digital and print.




Feel free to look at it at your own time. As for the digital edition of New Horizon, I'm happy to tell you it has been reinstate to the DTRPG store following feedback from fans which took their time to drop me a few e-mails explaining concerns of the title going non-exclusive. I really appreciate your feedback and I assure you as a responsible developer I'm with my fans, always! I thank you for your support.

Please don't forget to share the news, it's one of the best ways to show your love for the game. I'm just a guy following my passion, I don't need spotlighting on me, just the game. 

*Let's talk about classic K&L: Shadow Lords, Lost Relics, Rogue Priest, and Revelation-V*

The titles mentioned above were temporarily removed from the DTRPG store as they will be readapted to play with the Ludens 2.0 system. If you've already purchased the titles. It will be available to you for free!

There's no time frame to as of when the classics will be back, but they'll debut in the order they were first launched. So expect Shadow Lords Rewritten in the near future!

Thank you for your continuous support!


----------



## Felixgamingx1

My friends, I thank you all for viewing this thread. A special thanks to those who have followed it from the start.

Debriefing starts now,


*My Struggle* _You saw the life of a real and dedicated game designer here, firsthand._
*My Passion* _Don't ever, ever, let anyone stop you from accomplishing your goals._
*My Mission* _Showed you there's more to tabletop rpg games than the other 100 systems out there._
*My Belief* _The market is currently in self-destruct mode._
*The Future* _Play Death Stranding By Hideo Kojima. Seriously._

I've accomplished my objective for *New Horizon*. Today, I can call this book my bible. Written by me, and me alone. My work.

What you do from this point on is entirely up to you. For those who are hesitant because they didn't like my persona, I'll just say this, stop being silly. If you really don't buy it because of me, you're depriving yourself from a great experience. It's not what your friends say, it's not what your neighbors say, it's what you say. When you don't buy my product out of shear ignorance, you're causing me no harm. I chose to be here and share a great experience with all of you. I've the game by my side, and that's all I play today. I strongly believe that's all you'll play too! Works great with Astral btw. Those playing it today are having a blast, as the ratings are beginning to reflect it.

You know where is home for me, NEW HORIZON  BY FELIX, J. – A DARK FANTASY TABLETOP ROLEPLAYING GAME | POWERED BY LUDENS 2.0
Stop by from time to time, for exclusive updates and discounts.

*New Horizon* walks on its own feet today, and there's nothing more rewarding than collection the fruits of my hard work.

As a professional, I must refrain from engaging publicly in one-on-one conversations. It's the best way to grow and receive the respect I deserve.

Thank you for all the good times! Please don't forget to check out the Collector's Edition.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Free Stuff! Ezorian Dishes Vol.1 & 2*

DOWNLOAD: EZORIAN DISHES VOL.1 & 2 FREE! – NEW HORIZON  BY FELIX, J.

_This free product is offered as is, and it's designed to help players overcome challenges they will encounter during the game. Vol. 1 & 2, provide provisions that can either be cooked or purchased from shops around the world. _


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*2020 ENnie Runner!*


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Yet Another Milestone*

As seen here: YET ANOTHER MILESTONE – NEW HORIZON  BY FELIX, J.



​
22 days post-launch, New Horizon still holds its position in the top 10 dark fantasy hottest titles. This wouldn't be possible without the fans support. More great things are on the way!


----------



## Felixgamingx1

With New Horizon already released, I'm rolling out modest free supplements at least three times a week.
You can find them at the game's website: DOWNLOAD: EZORIAN DISHES VOLS. 1-3 FREE! – NEW HORIZON  BY FELIX, J.

If you haven't already purchased the game, and want to save a few bucks, you'll find coupons within some of these supplements._* Coupons subject to expire*_

Regarding Sales,
There won't be any major sale publicly. In order to get special discounts, be sure to subscribe for my news and updates through DTRPG.
That way, you can benefit from special black friday offers that are coming soon.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*More about free supplements*

This free product is offered as is, and it's designed to give players a new challenge to play alongside the main game. Vol.4, provides a small quest with challenging opponents you can defeat, while exploring the labyrinth of Bi'Yatt in search of the master demon. For more, visit NEW HORIZON  BY FELIX, J. – A DARK FANTASY TABLETOP ROLEPLAYING GAME | POWERED BY LUDENS 2.0




_You'll need the actual game in order to play it the way it's meant to be played. If you wish to adapt these adventures to whatever system you're playing, be my guest. _

*The wraith, leads the way.*



​


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*End of the month round it up sale is now running*

​*Mod Edit:* Sorry, but that image was NSFW. ~umbran


----------



## Felixgamingx1

* My Stance On The Whole LoTFP Drama From 09/27 @ DTRPG* 


> As seen here: https://knightstabletoprpg.com/2019/...om-9-27-dtrpg/
> 
> Dear customer, have you heard of all the craziness happening lately!?
> I'm no news anchor, but I sure want to bring you the news this morning.
> 
> LoTFP just went on to anger everyone with their latest title: https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product...er-He-Contains
> Before you go, please know I don't support them in any way and I believe DTRPG should have banned the author.
> 
> Reminder: The special members exclusive sale for New Horizon ends Sunday 9/29. I hope you enjoy your adventures in Ezora. Be sure to checkout the latest free supplements available for the game, Vols. 1-5.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Felix, J


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Reminder: The print version of New Horizon looks awesome!                 *

As seen here: Collector’s Edition – NEW HORIZON  BY FELIX, J.




_It was my wish to showcase the collector’s edition through twitch on a live stream this past week. Unfortunately a seasonal cold disrupted those plans. Stay tuned in the next few weeks for a live demo._


----------



## Felixgamingx1

K&L October Newsletter
In this monthly newsletter

Waiting for your feedback
Issues along the way
Free Supplements
Dear customer, Welcome to the Oct. Newsletter, in this issue I'm bringing forth some very very very real issues I've encountered recently that are making me feel rather displeased with the state that the market is in for a while now.

Let's start with one key issue. I need to hear you feedback in order to improve my products, in order to make it better for you. New Horizon debuted Sep 1st and while the game is selling daily, I've only received feedback from five purchasers, and 1 review.

If you liked the game, please take a second to visit the link and leave your rating and or review. I really need to understand you thoughts on the title in order to further expand and enhance it. I made the game for you, and believe it or not, I can't play the game as much as you'd like to because I'm always marketing it.

Here's the issue, the market looks big right? Truth is, it isn't. There's thousands of supplements out there, but few complete games. There's a big war of information to get to the end user which is you, the customer.

Things get dirty, it isn't a clean fight. I ran into liars, trolls, and no-life individuals more often then I would like. Some are downright scary, while others are plainly hilarious. Truth is, you might have no clue of what I deal with to get this product to you.

Zealots run the market, they don't want to make room for legit game designers like myself. If you own New Horizon you already know why they worry. It's plain and simple, NH isn't the best game out there, it's its own type of TRPG and it's affordable. It just makes some of these other guys look silly.

Can you believe NH wasn't featured in the newsletter? I think it's ridiculous when you receive a response such as, "Couldn't fit it, because if the newsletter is too big (one or two more links) then you, the buyer, won't read it… Make your own idea of the subject. Bottom line is, I need your help to spread the word about New Horizon in order to keep it growing.

Regarding free supplements
Hope you're enjoying them. More are on the way!

Best regards,
Felix, J.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Discount tuesdays are back!                 *

Every few Tuesdays I'd run random sales. Redeem NH at a discount here. _Expires in 4hrs._


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*3 new free supplements for you to use with NH, or whatever.                 *

3 More New Horizon Supplements For You! – NEW HORIZON  BY FELIX, J.

Reminder that you're missing subscriber exclusive deals by not being subscribed to my news and updates at dtrpg. Right now, subs are receiving yummy exclusive discounts the outside public doesn't have access to. It's as easy as checking a box, click here to go there now.
_
This free product is offered as is, and it's designed to help players overcome challenges they will encounter during the game._


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Running a month long sale of this bad boy for Halloween. If you're a dark fantasy / mythology fan, then this game is for you.* Take me there.


----------



## Felixgamingx1

When SJW extremists post their reviews... Personally loved the part that says classic K&L was copper (because I demanded it) when in fact it was nearly gold. And the other wild speculation that the print version of New Horizon doesn't exist. Just what the F is this naughty word? All this hating is indeed very unhealthy for you. Let's not forget the part that the writer claims I used their ideas gtfo this made me cringe. Sounds just like the typical RPGGEEK Sleezyness to me, too bad I can't reply because they banned me for being "antagonistic" go figure. Can't wait to get a real professional reviewer!

*Review by SJW below* Toxic! Wear mask!

The noisome gut pile that was Knights & Legends has been flushed from online distribution, presumably so it won't "confuse" players of New Horizon. The only remaining bodagget of Knights & Legends is the silly Knights & Legends Ezorian Map Print. Given that Knights & Legends was the best-selling game in 2018 (the publisher demanded it was a Copper Seller), this may be really surprising.

However, the swap-out is explained by New Horizon being a "2020 ENnie Runner" for "Best Tabletop RPG". In the publisher's inimitable style, I think that means they self-nominated to the ENnies.

How does a game become an ENnie "Runner"? Somebody fills out an online form. How does it get to be a "Runner" for "Best Tabletop RPG"? It doesn't; you submit to the ENnies and they categorize it. But, let's not argue about facts when facts are concerned. Let's go take a look at New Horizon: A Dark Fantasy Adventure Core Book.

The publisher lately has been dumping several "supplements" onto DriveThru to make the game seem more substantive. To date, these items all are one-page rectangles of toilet paper, presenting trivial randomalia. They're worth what you pay for them - nothing. As an example, in one we learn that "Goldhorn Cheesecake" costs K$ 5. Heady stuff, that. The seemingly most-useful one, Quick NPC Generator, is six columns of d6 randomizers that yields such pithy NPCs as: "Thy name is Sha'Quita, born Transgender, with a rather Thuggish personality and a Normal body, Birthplace was Loriwhyn, and is of Other Origin."

This leaves only the core book for consideration. It's available as a PDF or, so we are told, as a print "Collector's Edition". The prematurely-named "Collector's Edition" was scheduled to be "showcased" on a live stream but that didn't happen for obscure reasons that we're all grateful for. Not at all because it doesn't exist, of course. Oh, no. It's for other reasons.

Per the Engrish advertisement (appearing in the publisher's September "newsletter", where self-advertising space is free), the "Digital" version is: "affordable, good quality, SM file size, smartphones, watermaked [sic], printable, and desktop". Meanwhile, the "Collector" version is: "fully supports dev, premium quality, made for fans!, extra durability, great memory, glossy finish, great gift". If you can make sense of those bullet lists then you've been drinking too much for too long.

Proving that old <name redacted> ordered way too many miniature Ezorian poster maps, you can buy the core book download "bundled" with a map for a mere $0.98 more than you can buy just the core book download. Which covers the shipping/handling of the map ("The price was carefully balanced to make up for the standard shipping fee"). Let me go way out on a limb here and predict that even by giving them away, they're still going to have way too many of them.

Like a masochist self-flagellating, let's get down to punishment. The core book is really huge. Like, many megabytes huge - almost four pages per meg. Yep, clocking in at a whopping 54 MEGs of "SM file size", this sick download will choke your PDF viewer whether you use it "smartphones", "desktop", or "fully supports dev". We expect nothing less from Knights & Legends Tabletop RPG. If it ain't bloat, it ain't K&L! As an added bonus, the PDF contains no embedded text - it's all helpfully graphical, so you don't end up wasting your time searching the rules with automated tools like "Find..."

The game itself uses the farcical Ludens "system" which is simply the poopy old Knights & Legends rules with many of the suggestions I provided in Variant Knights & Legends implemented in some places (my level system, my skill revisions, my spell revisions, and my armor suggestions form the bulk of the updates - almost all the new monsters are mine, too). In that respect, I have to grudgingly admit the game is a couple ångstroms closer to actually-playable than it used to be. Heck, I should practically be credited as a co-author. Though I suspect the note that "all of this was made possible, thanks to the feedback and support of fans" is as close as I'm ever going to get. Surprisingly generous, actually. In keeping with today's various "Powered by... <some legitimate system>" buzzphrase, Ludens is "powered by polyhedral dice." Eyeroll.

New Horizon "focuses in overcoming its predecessors flaws" - which I'm surprised to hear after so many of the publisher's invective-drenched protestations that the predecessor was flawless. The book refers to itself by many titles, one of the most amusing being "Knights & Legends: New Horizon", because, you know, it's completely new and different.

The rules are problematic immediately - they say that by playing you'll "experience a bloodbath in combat with severed limbs, impairing debilities and illnesses, along with the brand new, parry & counter combat maneuver". None of that is particularly true as combat only involves subtracting hit points. The new "family tree system" means if your character dies you can play their offspring. Radical idea, that!

Your characters have the time to generate offspring, too, because this game is set 50-years after the Knights & Legends the Rogue Priest Expansion and Campaign, in a new village named Heinburg, "founded by retired templars of the xhinian church", as "a newly found haven for the brave men who sought breaking apart from the kingdom of Vancroft" and "with the help of the dwarven council" when "Sir Caliban's wife was chosen to rule as sovereign queen; Under others". If you're not sure how a sovereign queen rules "Under others" or you haven't heard of Sir Caliban, don't worry - they never again appear in the book.

As an aside: yes, this game continues the tradition of randomly inserting commas every fifth or sixth, word and in leaving, them out where they should be. And expanding on; the tradition semi-colons have been added to the punctuation slurry. And; random Words still, Get capitalized.

Now we come to what is, after all, the entire crux of the problem with this so-called game - "The Concept". Which is a "game focused on one main goal, The adventure teller, or AT, narrates the tale which a party of up to four players will control their own custom actor, normally referred to as CA". Yes, yes, this game is focused on the main goal of letting the adventure teller tell the adventure to the unfortunate players who, really, do nothing more than nod and smile. To make sure you get it, there is even an "Etiquette" section which enumerates:

"1 - Always listen to the AT"
"2 - Avoid arguing with the AT"
"3 - Silence your mobile device"
"4 - Avoid unnecessary distractions"
"5 - Don't cheat"

And if player's won't follow the Etiquette by nodding and smiling while the AT tells them the adventure? Well, "ATs are responsible for keeping players informed and compliant". And be careful - "Players, could easily detract from tasks by choosing an action or choice not previously listed in the book". Good heavens! If it's all seeming a bit too complicated, then don't worry because the rules state - as a rule - the game is a "game that is enjoyed by everyone, at all times". If you're not having fun, you're not playing by the rules.

Here's how you generate a character. There are two steps. Step 1: "pick a name", remembering that "Customization is key!" I take that to mean that characters shouldn't all have the same name? Step 2: "There's a wide range of traits to be picked from; Including, gender, age, color, personality, beliefs, and moral codes, The objective being, to make the hero feel alive, and no different than any of us." After you give up trying to parse that, perhaps you'll maybe wonder how to reconcile "customization" with "no different than any" and I can't help you much with that, other than to quote from the rules that "Players who feel confident about their drawing skill, should do so."

While the rules don't actually allow you to pick a race, there are several playable races. Human ("Deyhdration, could result in, -1 to all stats"); Orc ("In some cases, three days without eating would cause certain death"); Dwarf ("Firm believers in democracy and, diplomacy"); Valkin ("Lack of a healthy diet, could lead to severe complications of organs; And the rotting of wing cartilage. Causing their wings to collapse, and leading to unavoidable death"); Elf (Once an Elf dies, their bodies turn into tree-like structures. To avoid that, elves take a special concotion made of natural herbs; Delaying the rooting effect"). Gosh, the last thing I want to have happen to my left-behind corpse is rooting!

Interested parties may remember how deeply sexist the Knights & Legends ruleset is. New Horizon (2019) has a totally new take on being deeply sexist. In the "old" method, females were penalized across the board by having their Ability values arbitrarily decreased. That's not at all the case, here. Because, "all characters begin their existence with their stats locked at 5" and "In New Horizon, both genders of all races, share neutral stats". There, the problem is solved. Both sexes start out with straight 5s - locked! The rules go on, though - "But don't worry! The neutrality will be adjusted once you pick a class". Thank goodness, I was so worried that New Horizon would lose that stinky sexist charm that made Knights & Legends so overwhelmingly olfactory.

No, here your stats are "locked" at 5... until you pick your Class. Then your stats are "unlocked" and females are penalized for being female, class by class, race by race, stat by stat, across the board. Don't blame the author, though! It's not the adventure teller's fault the game is a pile of sexist sludge (the AT wouldn't even recognize sexism if it was shoved up their ass, so how could they be sexist?). No, it's not the fault of the publisher or even the fantabadoozie Ludens game system. It's destiny. It's unavoidable: "Each race, possess male and female characteristics. That's how the ezorian gods wished them to be". We all know the gods must be crazy. In Ezoria, the gods are crazy assholes.

I've always wondered why K&L and, now, New Horizon, are specifically noted as being only playable by "a party of up to four". I think I've figured it out. The first (and only) AT who uses this gaming diarrhea sits with their "Collector" copy, at a table with four empty chairs and wonders what it would be like to have one, two, three, or even - gasp - four people gathered around the table, listening to the AT tell the story in incomprehensible Engrish, preventing them from detracting from the story by forcing them to be "informed and compliant", "powered by polyhedral dice". Once again, after a long wait, nobody comes to sit down. And the AT talks a new "adventure" and spews out superlative-Engrish-mingled-with-punctuation ad copy for posting on a newfound site that hasn't yet banned their account.

Conclusions? As hilariously, unintelligibly, hideously detestable as the prior edition. Now with all new sexism!


----------



## Felixgamingx1

*Celebrating Copper, tis only the beginning *

Brothers and sisters, by now everyone knows reaching copper best seller is a minimum achievement. However, it shouldn't go unnoticed. The game has only been out for a month, but it's definitely on the right track. I thank you all who made this possible and I remind you this is only the beginning. I'll not rest until New Horizon becomes the top RPG in the world, this is my mission. If you possess the sacred book by now I've already bestowed you with knowledge you won't find anywhere else.

Expect more haters to rise along the way, it comes with inevitable success. NH is a premium product without a label, not your typical Indie TRPG. And like previously mentioned, some will stop at nothing to stain its image. You who possess thy book, must spread its message to your fellow brothers because this is our only true outer haven.

_Take advantage of this forum exclusive discount for a limited time. Click Here. None shall be excluded from this wonderful experience._

__​


----------



## Felixgamingx1

Brief reminder, you can find all the latest free supplements for New Horizon at this link: Supplements – NEW HORIZON  BY FELIX, J. 
_You can also find them at dtrpg! _


----------



## Felixgamingx1

I am kindly stepping down from this forum due to several factors mostly not related to here, but to avoid the same thing from happening again I prefer to just bow out. Following recent events of RPG.net's ultra censorship, I can whole heartily say I am disgusted with the archaic, hostile, and controlling behavior some of the mods from various communities choose to exercise. I am not a child, and therefore will not allow anyone to treat me like one. If you can't be yourself and able to express your art the way you want then it's just not good enough for me. Thank you for your time, if you've purchased my titles please know this decision is to insure there won't be further misinterpretations and false rumors regarding my person or my products in certain communities.


----------

